# Is my rooster sneezing, coughing or?



## DeEtta (Mar 12, 2022)

My new Rooster is making a strange noise. It can happen while he's eating,  right after he crows or anytime really.  I though it was gapeworm but he doesn't stretch his neck or have trouble swallowing.  I posted u- tube links for you to hear him.  Anyone know what this is.









						Rooster 1.mp4
					






					drive.google.com
				












						Rooster 2.mp4
					






					drive.google.com
				




I've given him a dose of VetRx, about 3 drops. It doesn't seem as frequent.  I have oregano and DE mixed in with their feed.  Any other suggestions. 
Thanks


----------



## Alaskan (Mar 14, 2022)

I can't get the videos to play for me.



I am not excited about DE as a supplement. I do not see it as the cure all it is marketed as.

Feel him up... does he have good flesh on his keel?

Is he active?  Full crop at night and empty crop in the morning?


----------



## DeEtta (Mar 14, 2022)

Alaskan said:


> I can't get the videos to play for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for trying.  Since they played back for me I was hoping you can access them.  But in my post it's different. 

DE, ok.  Didn't seem to do anything anyway and I use it for dust bath with sand. 

He is a normal busy rooster.  Crowing all day.  Running with the girls in the field.  Doing good duty as a rooster,  watching over them.   Eats great,  drinks fine.    I will check his crop  tonight to see if it's full. And yes,  he had good meat on his keel.  That's why I'm baffled at this sound.  He calls for his girls with normal calls.  This sound is not that. 

Thank you


----------



## Mini Horses (Mar 14, 2022)

Maybe he's trying a second language 🤣🤣🤷.  They do have different sounds for different things.  Hope he's ok.


----------



## Alaskan (Mar 14, 2022)

Dont forget to give us a crop update.


----------



## Alaskan (Mar 14, 2022)

Mini Horses said:


> Maybe he's trying a second language 🤣🤣🤷.  They do have different sounds for different things.  Hope he's ok.


Were you able to play the videos?


----------



## DeEtta (Mar 14, 2022)

🤣🤣🤣


Alaskan said:


> Were you able to play the videos?





Alaskan said:


> Dont forget to give us a crop update.


Ok, so I forgot to just now.  Soooo, what am I feeling? I felt his throat up high under the beak. It was soft.  Not sure what is supposed to feel like,  my first time feeling the crop. I also felt the girls and everyone feels the same.  I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## DeEtta (Mar 14, 2022)

Alaskan said:


> Were you able to play the videos?


Thanks 😁,  at first I thought he didn't like the food and shook his head in protest🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Alaskan (Mar 15, 2022)

At the base of the neck, where it joins the body, is where the crop is.

At night when they go to roost the crop is full.  It feels like a balloon full of pellets.. or whatever they have been eating.

Then all night they digest, and in the morning the crop is empty.

However...  if he is good in other ways... active, etc.   Then i would ignore odd noises.


----------



## DeEtta (Mar 15, 2022)

I found it. Now I know what it is supposed to feel like.  It's full.  I double check by checking one of my girls.  All is well in that area. 

With him having no other issues I'll just call it s sneeze. 

thank you for your help


Alaskan said:


> At the base of the neck, where it joins the body, is where the crop is.
> 
> At night when they go to roost the crop is full.  It feels like a balloon full of pellets.. or whatever they have been eating.
> 
> ...


.


----------

